# Quelle TV 3D choisir?



## drake94 (12 Juillet 2011)

Bonsoir, 
Voila, j'ai envie de profiter de la technologie et d'acheter une TV 3D, mais, je ne sais pas exactement quelle marque ou quelle gamme regarder surtout avec tous ces critères qui s'embrouillent (comme le contraste qui ne veut plus rien dire avec son dynamisme).On dit que la 3D passive est bien mieux que la 3D active en terme de maux de têtes. Vous avez des conseils ?


----------



## JPTK (12 Juillet 2011)




----------



## drake94 (13 Juillet 2011)

...ok ça c'est de la réponse !


----------



## Fìx (13 Juillet 2011)

JPTK a dit:


> http://www.erenumerique.fr/images/news/20100713/tv_3d.jpg



Gé-niiiial!!!  On joue face à la voiture maintenant avec la 3D!! :love: :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Juillet 2011)

Des renseignements pour une TV 3D ? Il suffit de poser la question sur le forum ou le site technique approprié. Ici c'est le bar, pas Google.    Bon on ferme ?


----------



## WebOliver (17 Juillet 2011)

Il en pense quoi le toujours très averti et de bon conseil, j'ai nommé SMG?


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Juillet 2011)

Alem c'était SMG ?


----------



## WebOliver (17 Juillet 2011)

Nan Mackie je crois.


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Juillet 2011)

Ah la petite crevure


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Juillet 2011)

Prends une TV à lunettes passives
LG de préférence.
Ou JVC si tu as plein de fric.


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Juillet 2011)

Et tu achetes les productions de Fab'Fab ensuite... (Enfin, voyons Fab' ! Faut tout faire à ta place)


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Juillet 2011)

[MODE PUB INSIDE] Oui, déjà disponibles sur Numéricable et Neuf Box de SFR [/MODE PUB INSIDE]


----------



## stephaaanie (18 Juillet 2011)

Ah tiens, et si tu regardais pas la télé ?


----------



## alexk97 (19 Juillet 2011)

Personnellement j'ai une Sony Bravial KDL-46HX800 avec des lunettes actives. C'est un pur bonheur pour jouer à la PS3, il n'y a pas d'images fantômes mais l'image s'assombrit un peut. Les lunettes ne sont pas trop lourdes même si niveau look ça pourrait être mieux...
Le plus gros défaut des lunettes actives selon moi c'est que lorsque tu tournes un peut la tête, l'effet 3D ne fonctionne plus.

juste encore un petit conseil, si l'écran est trop petit, l'effet 3D ne sera pas terrible


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Juillet 2011)

Donc, non seulement ça fonctionne mal mais en plus il faut un écran qui fasse la moitié du salon, salon exposé plein nord pour espérer avoir une luminosité correcte, afin d'obtenir un effet 3D satisfaisant. Encore un truc de riche désuvré.


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Juillet 2011)

Une télé 3D, c'est grosso modo le même prix qu'une TV HD...


----------



## stéphane83 (19 Juillet 2011)

Samsung smart tv : c'est un vrai bijou.
Hd seulement mais quel hd!


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Juillet 2011)

Ouais
Mais là on parle de TV3D :mouais:


----------



## stéphane83 (19 Juillet 2011)

Yes of course!


----------



## Frenchroller (22 Juillet 2011)

Perso, j'ai une TV HD 3D de chez Philips, l'image est juste incroyable.
De plus elle est dotée de Net TV, et d'un home cinéma 5.1

Pour la qualité je te conseille cette marque, mais pour le prix...ça fait quand même assez cher


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Juillet 2011)

Quelle idée d'avoir pris des écrans plats aussi. Avec le cathodiques vous en aviez de l'epaisseur et du relief... Fallait pas, voilà tout.


----------



## anty (1 Août 2011)

Je ne sais pas si la question est toujours d'actualité, mais étant possesseur d'une TV Led "LG 55LW5500" (3D, HD et tout le toutim), j'en suis très content.

Utilise la technologie de la 3D passive, lunette très légère, image en 3D très sympa (bien que je ne soit pas un spécialiste), cela donne réellement une valeur ajouté à certains films (surtout ceux d'animations).

De plus, elle dispose des services internet qui peuvent dépanner, et c'est plug and play avec plex qui permet facilement de regarder ses films, ses bibliothèques iphoto / aperture ou écouter la musique d'itunes.

Pour finir, on peut utiliser son iphone / ipad (ou tel android) comme télécommande très pratique pour naviguer dans les menus, ou avec le navigateur internet.


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Août 2011)

Excellent modèle.


----------

